# looking at the new Excalibur ex21 or jet jwss 18 or the 22 in scroll saws



## Lasor1 (Dec 31, 2018)

High there. I am in need of a new scroll saw I have had some low end ones and think it's time to get a nice variable speed. I have narrowed it down to the Excalibur ex 21 or jet jwss 22 but the 22 jet is a little out of budget so may go with the jet 18" don't think I need anything bigger. Anyway I cannot find anything on the new jet jwss 18 didn't know if anyone has tried one of them. The Excalibur I have always heard good things about and it's right at end of my budget but I heard they were made in Canada then went to Tiawan then disappeared and showed back up this year made in China. I also heard general international support isn't that good I wonder how it compares to jets support. Sorry making this so long is the new Excalibur worth investing into or should I go with the jet model. Thanks for your time. Hopefully someone on here has had a little time with both machines. Unfortunately I have no stores that has any instock around my area


----------



## Woodchuckswife (Oct 24, 2014)

Check out RBI, I have had one for at least 15 years no problems.
Chuck


----------



## RJweb (Mar 12, 2011)

Where are you located, I have a new jet 22 inch, real nice machine, RJ


----------



## Lasor1 (Dec 31, 2018)

I am in east tn. I ended up ordering a jet 22" I was initially looking at the jet 18" but got me thinking. The 22" has more options and room to do bigger projects so I have a 22 on the way. I was afraid to sink money into the Excalibur after it disappeared and showed back up and some complained about service now. Don't know if both brands are made in the same factory or not. But after researching. The jet just seems better build quality plus the warranty they offer on it was worth the extra over the Excalibur thanks for everyone's help on here i appreciate it.


----------



## Lasor1 (Dec 31, 2018)

I received my jet 22" scroll saw yesterday and I have to say it is a really nice machine. And I am glad I ended up getting the 22 over the 18" and the foot switch is really a nice feature don't know how I did without one all these years lol.


----------

